# Need Help With Agression Injuries!



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I have a 75 gallon tank with 16 mbunas and peacocks that has been running for 6 years. In the past week i noticed that my melanochromis johanni and a small aulonocara jacobfreibergi had skin peeling from their lips. I thought it was probably a fight they had gotten in with other tankmates. The next day their lips were very swollen and as the days went by it seemed to be getting worse. Now it has spread around their faces to the point that you can see the bones on the aulonocara. Both of them show some interest in food but they dont try to get it. I dont know if they have an infection or if they are going to be able to heal. Does anyone know what i should do?


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

And to add to this, I do a 30% water change and clean the sand every week.

water temperature - 77
amonia - 0
nitrite - 0
nitrate - 20
pH - 8.0

2 - acei
4- kenyi
3 - melanochromis auratus 
1 - melanochromis johanni
1 - sciaenochromis ahli
2 - aulonocara jacobfreibergi
1 - aulonocara sunshine peacock
1 - aulonocara rubescens
1 - pleco


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I would remove both of these fish ASAP and begin treatment with a combination of 
Maracyn & Maracyn-two, 
Or 
Kanamycin, 
Or 
Triple Sulpha.

The addition of aquarium salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons may help to slow the spread of the bacteria but the meds are absolutely necessary. Provide good water movement.

Watch your other fish closely and increase the frequency of your partial water changes to 3-4xs a week for the next several weeks. Keep the tank salted with 1 tablespoon per five gallons and improve water movement by adding a jet, another filter or dropping the water level an inch or so so that the filter return creates a waterfall splash. If you see even the slightest sign of the same thing on any of them then you should begin treatment of the entire tank.

The speed at which this has come on is disturbing. Definitely an infection. You might want to check out the article on Columnaris in the libray. The author swears by a salt dip method, (different from just adding salt) that you might want to consider for these two fish.

Robin


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, I will try to get a hold of the medicine.

I already added salt to the main tank and I have a 40 gallon hospital tank where I can put the sick fish in, but there are already two other fish i had removed because of agression in there. Should i put those back in the main tank in boxes or leave them there?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't know. You really don't want to medicate fish who don't need it but you also can't drop them back into a tank where they're going to get beat up.

Have you given any thought to making some permenant changes to your tank? You've got some known overy aggressive species in there--the auratus most notably. If the aggression is so bad that you've got to remove fish in order to prevent serious injury. then IMO its time for a change.

What have you got for 'boxes'? Breeding nets?

Robin


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Yes they are like plastic breeding boxes that are big enough for each fish


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Another option would be to buy a ten gallon tank and cheap filter and use that for a hospital tank. At the cost of some of these meds you may find it's cheaper than treating a 40 gallon.

Robin


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Thats a good idea. I think i might have one somewhere. Thanks for all your help


----------

